# Nominations taken for funnest MA Post!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 1, 2003)

I nominate Rich Parsons for the month of March.  Man has he been in rare form!!!

His replies have been off the chain in the last couple of weeks and have almost made me split my side.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *I nominate Rich Parsons for the month of March.  Man has he been in rare form!!!
> 
> His replies have been off the chain in the last couple of weeks and have almost made me split my side. *



Palusut,


I am confused and do not know ho to take this.

Happiness for making you Laugh!

Sadness for making you laugh when that was not my intention. 

Also, only in the last couple of weeks? Hmmm, so before I was not funny and now I am? :wah:

or Now I am funny and not meant to be and previously I was communicating properly. :shrug:   
Yet not now. 



Out of these and more options all looking even worse, I think I 
will take the first, and just be happy I made you laugh.   :rofl:
either at me or with me, it does not matter.  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Rich,

A mix of it all.

Your level of detail is always high but sometimes it carries a level of "common sense wit" that you may not be aware of sometimes.

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Hi Rich,
> 
> A mix of it all.
> ...




Once Again, A compliment. Thank you. :asian:

He said "Common Sense Wit", I wish I had that all the time.  Common Sense that is. 

Enjoy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2003)

I wonder if I have lost it ?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, if you have, while youre looking for it, see if you can find mine.

it seems to have wandered off again....muttering something about too many head shots and needing to dance with the wookie again.

It was last seen heading towards Mich. by way of W. Virginia.  (Hey, I dont have much of a sence of direction)


----------

